# moving to Italy



## simon f (Mar 14, 2009)

Hello,I have been living with my wife ,who is Italian,for the last 8 years in london and now would like to go back to Italy(we lived there briefly quite a few years ago)but before moving we need to know if I would be able to work as a construction/projects manager liasing between clients and builders or working as a builder myself.I speak the lingo quite well and have worked for a couple of Italian companies in the past.If anyone out there has any ideas or knows where to start it would be really helpful as I don,t know where to start.
Thanks Simon


----------



## Liz1954 (Apr 28, 2009)

simon f said:


> Hello,I have been living with my wife ,who is Italian,for the last 8 years in london and now would like to go back to Italy(we lived there briefly quite a few years ago)but before moving we need to know if I would be able to work as a construction/projects manager liasing between clients and builders or working as a builder myself.I speak the lingo quite well and have worked for a couple of Italian companies in the past.If anyone out there has any ideas or knows where to start it would be really helpful as I don,t know where to start.
> Thanks Simon


Hello,
I think that people working in the building trade are the best paid in Italy at the moment. Probably the best thing I think would be to decide where you want to move to and then when you arrive just go around the building firms asking for work, that seems to be how it works. There should be a lot of work in the next few years according to the Italian television, as householders are supposed to be getting permission to build on to their properties. Hope this helps a little.


----------



## simon f (Mar 14, 2009)

Liz1954 said:


> Hello,
> I think that people working in the building trade are the best paid in Italy at the moment. Probably the best thing I think would be to decide where you want to move to and then when you arrive just go around the building firms asking for work, that seems to be how it works. There should be a lot of work in the next few years according to the Italian television, as householders are supposed to be getting permission to build on to their properties. Hope this helps a little.


Thanks Liz for replying to my post.We will be visiting NE Italy quite soon to try and find out some more information regarding my search for work.I am also going to see if there is any thing I can do after the earthquake in L'aquila.I have tried to find out whatever I can here on internet but haven't had much luck-I think I must be looking in the wrong place.I sure it will be easier in Italy to work out what is going on
Cheerio Simon f


----------



## Liz1954 (Apr 28, 2009)

I think you'r right, I did hear on the Television that they were accepting applications from Companies etc. from the different regions around Abruzzo for redbuilding, that would be Lazio and Campagnia etc. but maybe going to the Comune in your town when you arrive,they would have more information. Setting up your own small business, with help from the EU, used to be possible for foreigners a few years ago if I'm not mistaken, and again I think the Comune would have more information about this. Good luck with everything.


----------

